# The Hobbit mentions Moria and Gondolin, as well as the Half Elven and Durin.



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 29, 2012)

Every-time I go back to it, I'm kind surprised how much of the Grander mythology is hinted at it was was originally just a half-baked children's tale.


----------



## baragund (May 1, 2012)

The second edition had a lot more references to the larger mythology because by then, JRRT was working on LOTR as a kind of sequel to The Hobbit. The first edition had almost none.


----------



## Starbrow (May 1, 2012)

That's interesting. Now I have to find a 1st edition Hobbit to compare.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 3, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> That's interesting. Now I have to find a 1st edition Hobbit to compare.



Better have all the Mithril in Moria to buy it:

http://www.abebooks.com/book-search/title/the-hobbit/author/tolkien/first-edition/sortby/1/

$58374.48...WHAT? :*eek:


----------



## Starbrow (May 3, 2012)

Doesn't look like I'll be getting it for Mother's Day! Better start playing Powerball.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 3, 2012)

Haha yeah, I was hoping to find a copy of Songs for the Philologist and the only one on Amazon was/is about $44 thousand :*rolleyes:


----------



## baragund (May 11, 2012)

Starbrow, you can get The Annotated Hobbit for a reasonable price. It identifies all the changes between the first and second edditions.


----------



## Starbrow (May 11, 2012)

Thanks, Baragund. That I can manage.


----------



## garm (May 18, 2012)

baragund said:


> The second edition had a lot more references to the larger mythology because by then, JRRT was working on LOTR as a kind of sequel to The Hobbit. The first edition had almost none.



Moria is mentioned in the first edition - as are Gondolin, the Half-Elven, and esp, Durin. The only real addition of note to the 2nd edition was the revision of the Riddle game in ch. 5. This added five pages to the book; but Tolkien hadn't intended it to be printed. He'd sent it in to the publishers to see what they thought of it. He was quite surprised to see it in print!


----------

